# She's here!!!



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

We just got home and already I have a bunch of pictures of her!! We didn't end up getting the brindle though. When we got there the breeder said we could pick any of the four, the other three he was keeping. We sat on the floor with them for about an hour and decided the brindle was a bit timid for our house(two dogs, five cats, and two kids!!) This little girl was SO outgoing! And she's made herself right at home!! Guinny wasn't crazy about her on the way down, but once he got on his own turf he was fine. She was chasing him and he was loving it. So much for introducing them slowly!! Then they both snuggled on my lap and had a quick nap. I'm not sure of her coloring though. Any suggestions? Also her name isn't quite decided yet. But it is possibly going to be Fancy. What do you think? I'm totally in love!!!





































These are all the pups(and me and the breeders daughter)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG Laura!! She is beautiful and Fancy is an awesome name for her! :headbang: She is definitely a blue, maybe blue and fawn?  She's so pretty. :love5:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

She is GORGEOUS!! I love blues. I'd call her blue tri  Congrautlations on your new baby girl! I can't wait to see more pictures of her :cloud9:


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

OMG, she's gorgeous!!! I love her and I love the name Fancy (that song is in my head now btw). Did you notice that she's the same color as your hubby's eyes? Cool!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG Honestly I am so jeleous I Love her. I soooooooooo want her I love blue so much.
PERFECT.
I wish we could get blue ones over here.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I just had to come back and take another look.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG What a beautiful little baby I'm so jealous I want a puppy that colour too its not fair lol x x


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I think she's gorgeous too!! She's doing wonderful for her first night. We are actually up right now for her 3 am pee, which I had to wake her for!!! Not a whimper or whine out of her all night. I'm actually quite amazed how well she's adjusted. Guinness too. He got some extra treats for dinner, and some alone time with mom before bed so I think he still knows he's momma's boy!!! But now my little sweetie is falling asleep on my lap, so we are going to go back to bed!! Still no name. In the running, Fancy and Elizabeth Taylor(coincides with an upcoming name change!) but we'll call her Lizzie or Bethy. Night for now!!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG I love her too. She is so pretty :love5:
Cant wait for more pictures


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL Don't you know you don't wake a sleeping baby lol......She is beautiful, Love the name Fancy..Enjoy!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow she's gorgeous and SO cute! :love5: congratulations


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG!!! She is beautiful!!! :love5: I like all of the names you mentioned! I think Fancy or Lizzy would be cute!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i love blues
shes a cutie


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats!!! She is absolutely beautiful and such a cutie pie. And my is she tiny. I'm so glad to hear that your two are getting along so well. I bet Guinny loves having a little sister! Please do post lots of pics! I will certainly be looking forward to them. I also think that she is a tri blue maybe?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

She is SO ADORABLE :love5: How old is she? What a tiny little peanut!!
I can't wait to see pics of her and Guinny together!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9: :angel13: :love4: 

You are so lucky , she is one of the most gorgeous pups i have ever seen .


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Can you send over one of her brothers/sisters to me please.XXXXXX


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

OMG! She is so beautiful. I just love her!!! I cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

OMG she's precious :love7: Congrats


----------



## Louis_mom (Apr 5, 2007)

wow, I never noticed but that little puppy looks so much like Louis!!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Really? Can you post a pic? He's green in your avatar!!!! lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rubyfox said:


> OMG Honestly I am so jeleous I Love her. I soooooooooo want her I love blue so much.
> PERFECT.
> I wish we could get blue ones over here.


Shes beautiful!

Julie,You sound like im thinking.........i would love one of every colour!


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

She is so cute! She looks just like a little boy I may be getting


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

This place is going to be so fun this spring and summer!! LOTS of chi BABIES!!!!! lol


----------



## Louis_mom (Apr 5, 2007)

Here he is "Guinnysmom". He is beautiful. 



















They look so much alike!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMg she is so cute!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

He is beautiful!!! And they're about the same age!!!!! Awww, I think she's gotta crush on him:love7: !!!


----------



## chiwowwow (Mar 28, 2006)

She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Louis_mom (Apr 5, 2007)

Awww  well than, I think louis has a new girlfriend.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll let you know what her name is soon!!! Louis should probally know it!! lol


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Fancy rotest: Fancy rotest: Fancy rotest:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww she is just gorgeous. I think the whole litter was beautiful.    I'm glad she's doing well with you guys already!


----------



## TiffanyMay (Oct 23, 2006)

Congrats!!! She is so pretty and tiny! Sometimes I forget how small my babies were at one time. I like Elizabeth Taylor like off sex and the city. Its always normal to need some time to name them and girls are the hardest. I love your other chi's name so original. Will she stay so small or get bigger?


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Kari said:


> Fancy rotest: Fancy rotest: Fancy rotest:


Ok SuperMod...you win!!!!  Fancy she is!! Oficially!!! :cheer: :hello1: :cheer:


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, she is gorgeous!!! I love her coloring and she has such a sweet face. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## LandOliver (Mar 25, 2007)

I think she looks like a blue/fawn cross also...I showed my breeder the pic and she said she could turn more of a chocolate color as she matures....what a great name!!! I'm in love with her and she's not even mine!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Good choice Laura  It totally fits her :love5:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

What a wonderful name for a wonderful puppy. She is soooooooo cute! I bet she is thriving with you all...


----------



## Louis_mom (Apr 5, 2007)

So it's "Fancy"? .... LOUIS AND FANCY SITTING IN A TREEEE :-D


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

congrats on your new family additition! at 1st it was really hard for me to look at her cuz as many of you know on 2.06my blue & gold female pup,ears not upwas stolen during my house invasion.the whole litter is beautiful that she came from and your guinny is a precious boy himself1 enjoy!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

vviccles1 said:


> congrats on your new family additition! at 1st it was really hard for me to look at her cuz as many of you know on 2.06my blue & gold female pup,ears not upwas stolen during my house invasion.the whole litter is beautiful that she came from and your guinny is a precious boy himself1 enjoy!


OMG, I'm so sorry. I just came back, so I didn't know about that. Both Guinny and Fancy are sooo much a part of our family, I can't even imagine what you must have gone through Thank you, both of them are quite precious to me!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Louis_mom said:


> So it's "Fancy"? .... LOUIS AND FANCY SITTING IN A TREEEE :-D


K-I-S-S-I-N-G.....wait a minute, her Daddy might have something to say about that. She is a Daddy's girl after all.....at least he's desperately trying to turn her into one


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh my goodness, she is absolutely PRECIOUS!!! I keep going back to look at her picture! She has the SWEETEST face I think I have ever seen! I love her blue color, and the name is perfect for her! Is it just me, or does she have some brindling on her legs...? Congrats on the new addition, I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

She does have brindling on her legs and a little under her chin, which is why I was confused about her coloring. There was another blue, a brindle, and a blonde one that was HUGE in her litter. I fell in love with her right away when I saw a picture of the litter, she has the most femine little face. Then when we went to see them and the breeder said I could pick any one.....I thought 'how on earth do you choose between four gorgeous puppies"!! So we sat down on the floor in the middle of the kitchen, and watched them. Fancy was constantly coming up to us, no fear, wanting to give us kisses. Then she fell asleep on my lap, I guess she chose us!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She is absolutely gorgeous! What a precious little peach.


----------

